# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  نحوه کار با SQL Dependency

## nilmil_nil

سلام دوستان !!!
از بچه ها کسی با SQL Dependency  کار کرده؟
اگه آره یه منبع یا یه مثال کوچیک یا توضیح ..!!!
ممنون

----------


## S_VB.max

میشه بگید این SQL Dependency اصلا چی هست؟

----------


## aligoll

فکر میکنم برای سرویس بروکر باشه
مثلا شما ی برنامه دارید که میخاید زمانی که رکوردی در جدول شما درج /حذف/ویرایش شد به شما خبر بده 
اون موقع از این اپشن در برنامه تون میتونید استفاده کنید

----------

